# Straightening 1970 Endura Bumper



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

:cool I need to get my 1970 GTO's Endura Bumper straightened. Can anyone recommend a shop close to St. Paul, Minnesota that will do a really good job straightening the bumper? I suspect that due to the construction of the bumper straightening is going to be "involved."

Is there a shop nearby me that will refurbish the endura coating?


----------

